# Cost of a New roof on a period dwelling



## colm5 (29 Mar 2011)

Hi folks,
Was wondering how much a new roof, inc joist, rafters, slates etc would cost for a 200 yea rold dwelling. Floor footprint is about 55m2, so about 70m2 of roof surface area I reckon.

Would anyone have rough break down of what it should be for materials & labour?

thanks
Colm..


----------



## onq (29 Mar 2011)

There are some specialist roofing firms around.

I may know the name of someone who might offer a quotation.

ONQ.

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon    as a defence or support - in and of itself - should legal action be    taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in    Real Life with rights to inspect and issue reports on the matters at    hand.


----------



## RKQ (31 Mar 2011)

Get 3 written quote from 3 reputable Roofers. Its very difficult to give a estimate without seeing the existing roof - condition of timbers, slate etc. Access to site.

Natural slate can cost cira €2-50 each second hand, depending on slate size. Scaffold erection, hire, health & saffety is a considerable cost.#

Consider installing a breathable felt, counter-batten if possible.


----------



## onq (4 Apr 2011)

Hi colm5

Here is a roofing contractor we are aware of;

Bob Grace 
Grace Roofing and Building, 
8 Orlagh Close, 
Scholarstown Road, 
Rathfarnham, 
Dublin 16. 

M: 087-2586757 
E: carolinegrace@dublin.ie 
T: 01 - 4931196 


Here is a general contractor we are aware of:

Dermot Fullam:

0872807055

I had Dermot's card until recently, but mislad it - its easier to find electronic information these days!

Also in relation to old roofs, you could od worse than talk to Mr. Eamon Markey of Dampco.

Mr Eamon Markey's mobile has been added to the contacts previously sent.

Dampco, Innismore House,
Crumlin Village, Dublin 12, Ireland.
T (01) 4558425
F (01) 4557843
M  087 2582145
E info@dampco.ie
W [broken link removed]

Mr. Markey has many years of experience in relation to his subject matter and may be in a position to advise on other matters.
His was the firm who worked with the undersigned on 25-29 Upper Merrion St. for McDermott and O'Farrell
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2071249&id=1272973299&l=5956ff5042

We have not appointed any of these firms directly recently although we are aware of Mr. Markey's work going back many years.
I last spoke to each of them about a year ago on work on an older property which did not go forward.

Given the attrition in the building industry I cannot confirm if they are are still in businesss.
Regardless of this, these are not recommendations and may not be represented as such.

ONQ.

 [broken link removed]

 All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied     upon      as a defence or support - in and of itself - should legal     action be      taken.
 Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in          Real Life with rights to inspect and issue reports on the   matters   at      hand.


----------



## Abaigh (7 Aug 2011)

Colm, I am also on the lookout for a reliable roofer for a period property in Cork. Did you find someone reliable and, if so at what cost?


----------

